# Stupid stray cats have invaded beneath our house and now it smells disgusting!



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

We've been getting some cats crawling under neath our mobile. We've found two spots were the pool deck comes to the house where there is two holes in the ground where they are getting underneath.
DH just took a peek underneath because we kept hearing thumping and he said it smells like a big ole kitty litter box under there! :flame: 

Its dirt underneath, so I am hoping that once we close up the holes. Which we plan on doing tomorrow that eventually the smell will go away. I hope!! If not, we'll have to wait for warmer weather and open up some of the underpinning and let it air out.

Do you think that orange cleaner stuff might help git rid of the stink?

THANKS!!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

no Idea....just wanted to say EEEWWWW!!!!!!

the smell will prob not just go away if you close it up.....I have to watch what I set on the floor where I USED to have a kitty box....


Rachel


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Be careful closing up the holes to make sure the cats are not under there or you will have more than a catbox smell to deal with.

Try some Sweet PDZ or Stall Fresh or Hot Lime, sprinkle liberally all over, the hot lime may drive the cats away by itself (my cats won't go near where I've put lime..they flee the area!).

Other than that - I simply do not know what to tell you cause I am of the opinion that cat stink is like skunk stink and sometimes just has to wear away.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks!
I forgot about using the lime. I know we use to use it in the stalls were I boarded my horse.(Don't have a horse now) and it worked well at cutting the stink out.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Um, Kat... one thing I've noticed with cats, when they give birth, it STINKS to high heaven. Ick. Whenever I have a queen give birth, I'm cooking apples and lighting candles like mad. Is it possible you have a litter or two under there? Perhaps there is still some birth debris (uneaten afterbirth, stillbrons) under there... 
Just don't close it up unless you're sure what it is!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

throw a bunch of mothballs under there until u can get the lime laid down. it wont work for long, but it's a good start. And whatever you do, don't close it up until you cant smell them anymore. If you do, the smell will come into the house! when you spread the lime, make sure you go right out into the yard area, too. that will help teach them to stay out of your yard. And while you are working under there, look for places where you are leaking heat from your duct work. In these temps, that's the big reason they congregate under there. FIx that and they won't have a reason to keep coming back. Good Luck.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I can say that the lime will do wonders, oh and make sure there are no dead one under there, I lived in a house once years ago one morning when I got up the floor was covered in magots GROSS I say I didnt know what it was at first just waking up I grabbed my baby out of her crib and ran out the door to the landlords house he came out and in the crawlspace there were 3 dead kittens these maggots were not in the house the night before but overnight so please check for anything dead.,paula


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

If you have a vacum that you can put the hose on the exhast you can blow the lime under there pretty good. Go to the other side of the mobile and pull apart the skirting just enough to get the hose in. Turn on the vac and Use a spoon or something to sprinkle the lime in frort of the hose and watch for it to come out the other side. When we lived in a mobile we did that with seven dust for ants and such and the neighbor came running over because they thought it was on fire there was so much dust coming out the cracks. Good luck which ever way you go. Sam


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Baking soda can be bought in bulk and does wonders for cat box odors in our cat boxes. Good luck!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Try the baking soda in case any animals are trapped under there. 

You might also think about putting a sort of 'fish trap' type door on the hole, so that kitties can get out but they can't get back in.

Also consider putting an actual cat box nearby, and maybe some cat food farther away, to lure any critters out from under the house before you start blocking things off. A lot of feral cats had their start in homes and will recognize and use a litter box.

My brother used cat litter on his icy stoop one night in suburban Connecticut, so that he'd have traction when he walked on it. The next morning he found a frozen cat poop right in the middle of the area where he'd scattered the litter.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I would use a Have A Heart Trap to be sure I had all the cats and or kittens.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> Be careful closing up the holes to make sure the cats are not under there or you will have more than a catbox smell to deal with.
> 
> Try some Sweet PDZ or Stall Fresh or Hot Lime, sprinkle liberally all over, the hot lime may drive the cats away by itself (my cats won't go near where I've put lime..they flee the area!).
> 
> Other than that - I simply do not know what to tell you cause I am of the opinion that cat stink is like skunk stink and sometimes just has to wear away.



Ok what is hot lime, can you use it in your home (basement) my one older cat has started using the cement floor for her urine! IT IS ANNOYING and i am ready to throw her out! But i have cleaned with vinegar, bakingsoda, peroxide ect.. NOTHING deters her, just wondering what else can be done!


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

giraffe baby good luck with your cat making her mark on the cellar floor. Just don't use Pine Sole, as DH said he use to use that to clean the cat box and it seemed to attract them.
I know there is a horse linament that smelled like wintergreen and we use to put that on the cellar floor and it smelled really good!!!

Anyway, update on our kitty situation. DH got underneath the house this morning and we looked to make sure no kitties under there. As far as we know we couldn't find any. However, we will probably look again tomorrow and the day after just to make sure. We blocked up all the holes we found (3) with cinder blocks. Eventually we plan on getting several tons of 3/4 stone for our driveway and to fill in trenches around the house. Just have to wait for some extra cash first.
Then we sprayed almost half a bottle of that orange cleaner stuff. The cats seemed to detest that!! And it was smelling alot better. Like oranges!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> Ok what is hot lime, can you use it in your home (basement) my one older cat has started using the cement floor for her urine! IT IS ANNOYING and i am ready to throw her out! But i have cleaned with vinegar, bakingsoda, peroxide ect.. NOTHING deters her, just wondering what else can be done!


Cats hate citrus smelling stuff. Try that.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks, i will buy some next time i am out and about!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The cats apparently need a shelter. If you supplied one, as suggested with some cat food for bait, they may leave your trailer alone. You can create a decent shelter with bales of straw.


----------

